# A Vizsla's higher education



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

A friend, who just went back to becoming a professional dog trainer after his "real" job folded up ,and I have been e-mailing about field training. We were talking about training on wild birds compared to pen raised birds at clubs:

His quote:


> You could always book a slot for him to go to the South Dakota camp with me in July... 3 months - wild birds...visits welcome.


My answer:
Just might have to take up up on that. 

A dog's higher education is never a wasted investment. Unlike some of the college tuitions I have spent thousands on over the years!

Merry Christmas 

From a fellow red bird dog addict.

Rod


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Indeed. Nothing replaces work on wild birds. NOTHING!!!

It is literally impossible to give a dog too much work on wild birds.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm dreaming of the day my pup gets on his first wild phesent. Homing pigeons are getting boring.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

As long as it is legal to run your pup this time of year, take him out now if he's ready. Nothing says you have to wait for hunting season.


----------

